# Puffy Puffs - Juice Reviews



## Schnappie (29/11/16)

Let me start by saying I never purchase a juice without seeing a review first or from good recommendation first.

I visited eciggies yesterday and tried the estoc tank as my melo3 mini finally gave up on me after a fateful tumble. What was in the tank was what really got my attention though. It was Wicks Kougom from Puffy Puffs. Needless to say I went off to buy a bottle of this as well as Fireball from their range today at R140 a bottle from Vapourized in Benoni.

Here is the full review and my findings on both juices below :




I will test them both on the setup shown above as I find an estoc ceramic coil at 30 watts holds its own with fruity or candy vapes.

Initial impressions:

Wicks Kougom -


Website blurb:
Wicks Kougom is the newest addition to Puffy Puffs growing e-liquid collection, perfected and made by hand in small batches.

Wicks Kougom carries a remarkably accurate flavour of a nice soft bubblegum with a sweet musk and spearmint profile; it has a complex yet immediately familiar taste that flawlessly balances the crispness of a newly opened wrapper.

Wicks Kougom is a category-killer that stands out in the crowd category. Wicks Kougom is a nice soft bubblegum with a sweet musk and spearmint

My Impressions:
It tastes exactly like the chewing gum we used to find everywhere as kids! These guys thoroughly did their homework and I get a full on authentic wicks bubblegum experience.
The musky inhale is perfectly offsetted by the spearmint on the exhale and it actually has a cooling effect like koolada or similar. It really does give you that bubblegum feeling on your tongue and makes you feel properly nostalgic. There is really not much more I can say other than if you like Wicks chappies, you will really enjoy this. No throat hit for me but can get a bit sweet which makes me feel thirsty but that isnt a problem if your tastebuds are into this like mine.
I vaped through about 4 tanks of this today and would consider it an adv when in rotation with one of the menthols. The 60/40 vg/pg ratio makes for moderate clouds and I wouldnt mind a 70/30 ratio, but this is probably to carry the flavour better and it still has a "full" feeling on the exhale.

Overall I really rate this highly, its a proper quality juice with authentic flavour and yes I would buy this again.

Fireball-


Website blurb:
Fireball flavour with an intangible bliss that immediately delivers you back to memories of your favourite summer past times reminding you of that hot red outer shell and the sweet inner white sugary goodness.

Fireball a round, cinnamon-flavoured hard candy, a form of jawbreaker.

Sweet on the inhale with a soft cooling sweetness and crisp fireball goodness on the exhale. Fireball is perfect for those days when you want to have a treat without the sugar.

My impressions:
Takes me back to those red balls that you got with your nickerballs( a flavour also found in their range) and i get a sweet and cinnamon taste from the get go.
Like the website blurb states its more sweet on the inhale and spicy cinnamon on the exhale.
It does recreate the fireball very accurately, in fact so accurately that it might be a bit potent for some. Not only does the spicy cinnamon hit the throat, it also gets the tip of the tongue but in no way is that a bad thing for me.

As a coffee lover I recon this might actually go well with a coffee, just been too warm lately to actually have a coffee when I vape.

The problem with strong flavoured eliquids is the dreaded vapers tongue, and I can feel it setting in quite quick if I vape a lot of this, and by a lot I mean multiple tanks over a short period of time. Luckily Puffy Puffs might have a remedy for this with their widow eliquid, which you can alternate to "refresh" your pallet, and I am keen on trying this juice for the flavour profile and maybe it does infact help to "cleanse the pallet".

Overall i would say this is a treat juice, for me at least, more than an adv, but i would still vape a tank of this every evening because I enjoy cinnamon.

Final Thoughts:
Both these liquids are brilliant in their own right, it really actually comes down to whether you like wicks chappies or not and the same applies to fireball. As for me, I am getting my 2nd bottle of Wicks today as mine is done, and I am keeping fireball around when i need my TH fix. This Wicks Kougom just kills it for me.

I will also be getting Widow today and might report back on that one as well.

Their liquids come in a 60/40 vg/pg ratio at an average price of R150 per 30ml across the current suppliers stocking their range.

They really have tapped into childhood candy flavours in a big way and you won't be dissapointed if you want quality juice which clearly has a lot of effort put into it. Go have a look at www.puffypuffs.co.za to see the full range

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Michaelsa (29/11/16)

Really well written review @Schnappie , Thanks a bunch


----------



## Schnappie (29/11/16)

Michaelsa said:


> Really well written review @Schnappie , Thanks a bunch


Thanks man, I will conclude it once I empty these fine bottles


----------



## Zacdaniel (29/11/16)

Thank you for the kind words on our range.
I hope you continue enjoying the range till the last drop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (29/11/16)

Review updated, done with Wicks kougom, still need to vape Fireball more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/16)

Thanks for sharing your views @Schnappie
Definitely one or two of these I want to try.

By the way, I do remember those red fireballs! At primary school we used to see how many we could hold in our mouth for how long. Hehe. Throat hit deluxe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnappie (30/11/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your views @Schnappie
> Definitely one or two of these I want to try.
> 
> By the way, I do remember those red fireballs! At primary school we used to see how many we could hold in our mouth for how long. Hehe. Throat hit deluxe!


Same i remember that game and then the parents couldnt cope with the sugar rush we got when we got home because we would have a little plastic bag with these and nickerballs when walking home. The vape also has TH in bounds I can only imagine how much with very high nic, the cinnamon is potent but I like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (2/12/16)

Review updated to include Fireball final thoughts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zacdaniel (2/12/16)

Thank you for the updates and the kind word you have for our products truly appreciate it.
Keep us updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohannB (27/9/17)

Just got my first order of Wicks Kougom and all I can say is DAMN! This juice is so spot on. I can easily vape this the whole day. It isn't really sweet, but gives that impression mixed with the mint and bubblegum flavour. You almost have the urge to chew the thick ball of Wicks cloud in your mouth!

Just wish I could get this in my town

Reactions: Like 2


----------

